# Christmas Carols for the Psychiatrically Challenged....



## healthbound

I'm hoping this doesn't offend anyone.  I enjoy taking a humorous and objective look at myself and my diagnosis sometimes...

Schizophrenia --- Do you hear what I hear?

Multiple Personality Disorder --- We Three Kings Disoriented Are

Amnesia --- I Don't Know if I'll be Home for Christmas

Narcissistic --- Hark the Herald Angels Sing About Me

Manic --- Deck the Halls and Walls and House and Lawn and Streets and Stores and Office and Town and Cars and Buses and Trucks and Trees and Fire Hydrants and ....

Paranoid --- Santa Claus is Coming to Get Me

Borderline Personality Disorder --- Thoughts of Roasting on an Open Fire

Personality Disorder --- You Better Watch Out, I'm Gonna Cry, I'm Gonna Pout, Maybe I'll Tell You Why

Obsessive Compulsive Disorder --- Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells.....

Agoraphobic --- I Heard the Bells on Christmas Day But Wouldn't Leave My House

Autistic --- Jingle Bell Rock and Rock and Rock and Rock....

Senile Dementia --- Walking in a Winter Wonderland Miles From My House in My Slippers and Robe

Oppositional Defiant Disorder --- I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus So I Burned Down the House

Social Anxiety Disorder --- Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas While I Sit Here and Hyperventilate


----------



## NicNak

Oh my god!  I am in tears lauging at this!  Sorry to wake this post up from the dead, but the Christmas season is coming around again.

:rolling::loveit::hilarious:


F.Y.I.  I have many of those symptoms! haa haa, not sure if my sense of humor is a sign of my insanity or keeps me as sane as possable, who knows, but it is fun to laugh.


----------



## Daniel

> Social Anxiety Disorder --- Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas While I Sit Here and Hyperventilate



My favorite


----------



## Mari

> Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas While I Sit Here and Hyperventilate



That is me to a tee.  Mari


----------



## Meggylou

that is awesome, my friend is wondering what I"m laughing at and I"m getting looks from other people around...hahahahaha love it!!!!


----------

